
I Got Out of Tech and Still Make a Decent Living - p0larboy
https://medium.com/@p0larboy/how-i-got-out-of-tech-and-still-make-a-decent-living-e76a6059c7fc
======
yosito
I was really hoping for some explanation of how this person got out of tech
and still makes money, but the only information they gave was "I have a little
bit of savings, and some mysterious secret project I started is making 1/3 of
my salary, so I quit my job". This was a thoroughly disappointing article.
They don't say what their side project was, even vaguely, and they don't seem
to be making all that much money either, contrary to the headline.

~~~
welcome_dragon
... and he's still in tech apparently, just not working for someone else

